# Undies



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been meaning to bring this up for a while, but keep forgetting. I have always wondered what the fascination with thongs was, never really enjoyed the feeling of something riding up my ass. But now that I have had some significant development in my glutes, I sorta understand what the big deal is.

Point of this post is to ask what you all find is most comfortable to wear. I can't go without, theres a lack of security and I need that. I have an attachment to bikini style briefs, but now that my glutes are more rounded, they don't seem to stay put, and end up riding up my ass anyway.

So, spill the beans girls, what do you find most comfortable, type and brand.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thong. Whatever is on sale. I haven't worn those bikini brief things in 20 yrs. Ick. Can't deal w/ the stuff riding up my ass and whatever it was in jr high about people pointing out anything that was the least bit "off" - from a bra strap that was visible to a panty line. jeezus christ. Let it go. Thongs just keep it all simple.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 24, 2011)

I haven't really cared about panty lines, frankly I don't care how I look and who is looking. I just want comfort. If I were to switch over to thongs, it would be a transition and be uncomfortable for the first while.. but in the end I guess it might be better.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pics of said glutes would help


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

I know my wife wears thongs with certain pants and skirts to avoid panty lines.  She hates them though...in terms of comfort.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 24, 2011)

thongs=anal floss


----------



## MDR (Oct 24, 2011)

I know my wife is a big fan of the thong.  She has a rather flat, muscular behind, but I think the main reason she wears them is for comfort and the fact that there is no line in the skirts and such that she likes to wear.  She has long, muscular legs, so she always looks fantastic in pretty much any kind of skirt.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 25, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Pics of said glutes would help





I second that notion


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## chold (Oct 27, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> I second that notion




THIRD IT!


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 28, 2011)

Fourth It


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 28, 2011)

You all are awesome at contribution! I am bulking, so I don't want to post any pics, let alone give you guys bating materials.

For the useful posts from guys regarding their spouses choice, thank you.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey MuscleGirl,

My ex wife was a stripper and had to wear thongs every night for work. She hated wearing them at home. For comfort reasons she actually wore small mens Hanes boxer briefs oddly enough. They were no problem under shorts, skirts or pants. She actually looked really cute wearing them. So for pure comfort, that maybe something to consider.

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## lisarox (Oct 28, 2011)

Definitely a thong girl or the cheeky ones. (The ones that cover the top part of your butt,  almost a thong) always Victorias Secret.


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 28, 2011)

Back to the point, my wife only wears thongs, if any! She has recently bought a few pair of the booty/boy cut panties too........


----------



## Pony (Nov 14, 2011)

sexy and comfy?  I think so


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

Very small Thongs or G's the less the better....boy shorts seem to be the new thing but I just can’t wear them.... only with a short skirt


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

ooh, haha.

I love the cheeky panties from Victoria Secrets, boy shorts/hot shorts, and definetly thongs when wearing shorts, skirts and leggings.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

And I'll wear a g-string if wearing a corset for my man..lol


----------



## lymbo (Dec 16, 2011)

i buy most of my everyday stuff from wetseal.com $3.50 cute stuff to

Teen Clothing for Girls - Fashion Tops, Cute Dresses, Shoes, Denim and Accessories


----------



## Rednack (Dec 16, 2011)

lymbo said:


> i buy most of my everyday stuff from wetseal.com $3.50 cute stuff to
> 
> Teen Clothing for Girls - Fashion Tops, Cute Dresses, Shoes, Denim and Accessories


you need to buy you some ass to go with them undies..


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Are these things at the other end of the panties spectrum?

*Spanx - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## banker23 (Dec 17, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Definitely a thong girl or the cheeky ones. (The ones that cover the top part of your butt, almost a thong) always Victorias Secret.


 
The V.S. cheeky ones are what my wife uses and they look the best on her as well. I hate the way thongs look; if you have an athletic physique they tend to make your butt look flat.

The cheekies have enough material as well so you can use them with pads if need be and they don't wad up between the thighs. And I love the way they look as well; accenting shape but with a classy, non-trashy look.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you need to buy you some ass to go with them undies..


 
WTF rednack?! you should be thankful that a female member is willing to put pics of herself out there. BTW this is the female section and you are violating the rules by dissing a female member in here. 

There's plenty of big ass websites for you to drool over if that's your fetish so go look at some of those instead. Limbo's lean and gorgeous.

People like you are the reason ladies stop posting pics in their profiles. If that's what you want, then I have to question your manhood. If you're into hot guys, I promise I won't dog their pics if you will show the same courtesy.

This is the second time I've seen you do this to a female member and the last one you did this to already took her pics down.

GD prick.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you need to buy you some ass to go with them undies..


 
   worken on that butt redneck...and I will get there just for you !


----------



## Rednack (Dec 18, 2011)

lymbo said:


> worken on that butt redneck...and I will get there just for you !


You should want to get there for yourself..All you need is a little work and you'll be there, good luck..


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

lymbo said:


> worken on that butt redneck...and I will get there just for you !


 
I think you look great.  My wife has a very similar shape.  Beautiful women come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You should want to get there for yourself..All you need is a little work and you'll be there, good luck..


 
thanks I am on it...2nd baby a yr ago cannibalized me...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought this thread had pics of broads with sexy undies...

In this case...


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Remember GUYS!  This is the female forum.  Respect all the ladies or else, you're gone.  I'm sure Prince will back me up on this.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Dental Floss here and it has to be waxed.  haha  j/k!  

I feel the most comfortable in thongs.  Lace is best, but I also wear slinky fabric too.  I bought a couple really cute lace ones from VS.  It said, one size fits all.  haha  Don't believe that.  I had to alter mines cuz they were big on the waist/hips.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

well I got some chicky cute boy-shorts for x mass..I still like very low rise G's or V back thongs the best ...I am rock'n the boy shorts now


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 27, 2011)

Boy shorts are pretty sweet. I like thongs on women but I think panty lines are sexy. JMO


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Dental Floss here and it has to be waxed. haha j/k!
> 
> I feel the most comfortable in thongs. Lace is best, but I also wear slinky fabric too. I bought a couple really cute lace ones from VS. It said, one size fits all. haha Don't believe that. I had to alter mines cuz they were big on the waist/hips.


 
Me to..Im an XS ...and I still have to sometimes cut the crotch over lap them and re-sew to make them lower


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 27, 2011)

thongs are definitely not my thing. I'll sometimes wear them for the panty lines, but I hate them so much that now I try to only buy pants where the panty line won't show


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Remember GUYS!  This is the female forum.  Respect all the ladies or else, you're gone.  I'm sure Prince will back me up on this.



Point my infraction raygun in the right direction!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

lymbo said:


> maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go



Have a pair of SpongeBob SquarePants boxers _somewhere _around here. 

But this is probably more appropriate for this thread...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought this thread had pics of broads with sexy undies...
> 
> In this case...


 
Werd!  I just went to the store and grabbed some beer and popcorn for this thread!  WTF's up!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd! I just went to the store and grabbed some beer and popcorn for this thread! WTF's up!


 
poor gears...I feel your pain brah


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

I prefer thongs and boyshorts when I do wear underwear...lol boyshorts tend to rise alot and gets irritating. Thongs on the other hand stay in place but as y'all know they aren't to comfortable.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2011)

lymbo said:


> maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go



I couldn't rep you again but am completely behind you on this idea


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2011)

lymbo said:


> maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go



Now we are talking baby!


----------



## rangermike (Dec 28, 2011)

lymbo said:


> maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2011)

lymbo said:


> maybe we can do a "rock them undies" thread? lol here we go



I mean this in the most respectful way even though it will sound kinda creepy when I say that when I die I want to be reincarnated as your favorite pair of panties.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> I know my wife wears thongs with certain pants and skirts to avoid panty lines. She hates them though...in terms of comfort.


 

My GF put it in perspective the other day while we were at Victoria Secret. She said "I'm not going to wear that damn thing. How would you like something that rides up your ass crack all day?" I fought back the temptation to say that she, infact, rode my ass crack every day. 

She has thongs and wears them every now and then when needed but I don't blame her. 

But more power to the ladies who do wear them.


----------



## bigdtrain (Dec 28, 2011)

whatever is comfortable for you girls is a ok with me

they are coming off sooner or later around me anyway!


----------



## molly_bikinier (Dec 30, 2011)

I never wear undies/bras. I wear a bikini everyday of the year underneath my clothes. Its useful to take clothes off and still have a bikini on. Its useful for my boyfriend when we are alone at random time I can take my dress off quick and have my bikini for him to touch in during cuddles.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Dec 30, 2011)

molly_bikinier said:


> I never wear undies/bras. I wear a bikini everyday of the year underneath my clothes. Its useful to take clothes off and still have a bikini on. Its useful for my boyfriend when we are alone at random time I can take my dress off quick and have my bikini for him to touch in during cuddles.


 

This is a 1st for me - never heard of a chick wearing a bikini every single day instead of underwear of some sort.......any other chick do this?  I would think you could see the lines of the bikini through your clothes way more often than not.................what the hell to I know though


----------



## molly_bikinier (Dec 30, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> This is a 1st for me - never heard of a chick wearing a bikini every single day instead of underwear of some sort.......any other chick do this?  I would think you could see the lines of the bikini through your clothes way more often than not.................what the hell to I know though


Thats cool its only school uniform but for sure since school finished i like summer dresses 
Its just really useful to get to take clothes off anywhere and it be ok cos bikini is a public outfit. If i wear bra/panties it would be wrong to take clothes off! At school when i was in year 11 it was a really hot day 38degreeC in summer one year ago and my friend and me took our dresses off and had water fights cos we were smart with bikinis on. The other girls were stuck because they had no bikinis under dresses and could not takes there dresses off. Our bikini brains won.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Dec 30, 2011)

molly_bikinier said:


> Thats cool its only school uniform but for sure since school finished i like summer dresses
> Its just really useful to get to take clothes off anywhere and it be ok cos bikini is a public outfit. If i wear bra/panties it would be wrong to take clothes off! At school when i was in year 11 it was a really hot day 38degreeC in summer one year ago and my friend and me took our dresses off and had water fights cos we were smart with bikinis on. The other girls were stuck because they had no bikinis under dresses and could not takes there dresses off. Our bikini brains won.


 

Wow!!  sounds like I need to move out of the states and move to the land down under.......your BF wouldn't mind would he?


----------



## molly_bikinier (Dec 31, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wow!!  sounds like I need to move out of the states and move to the land down under.......your BF wouldn't mind would he?


I'm not allowed to cheat but my boyfriend likes cuddling on the beach even if other guys saw him touch my buttom lol.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 31, 2011)

what a buttom?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 31, 2011)

molly_bikinier said:


> I'm not allowed to cheat but my boyfriend likes cuddling on the beach even if other guys saw him touch my buttom lol.



He needs to do more than touch it. He needs to do it right! Call me!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Dental Floss here and it has to be waxed.  haha  j/k!
> 
> I feel the most comfortable in thongs.  Lace is best, but I also wear slinky fabric too.  I bought a couple really cute lace ones from VS.  It said, one size fits all.  haha  Don't believe that.  I had to alter mines cuz they were big on the waist/hips.


Mostly boxers, sometimes briefs. 

You have seen my undies many many times...


----------



## molly_bikinier (Dec 31, 2011)

ZECH said:


> He needs to do more than touch it. He needs to do it right! Call me!



He does but in public its risky to rub there + its embarrassing it makes my mouth moany and ppl see 



Rednack said:


> what a buttom?



cheeks where your panties go 8


----------



## molly_bikinier (Dec 31, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Dental Floss here and it has to be waxed.  haha  j/k!
> 
> I feel the most comfortable in thongs.  Lace is best, but I also wear slinky fabric too.  I bought a couple really cute lace ones from VS.  It said, one size fits all.  haha  Don't believe that.  I had to alter mines cuz they were big on the waist/hips.



Did you play literati on yahoo games ever? I saw a person called islandgirl like 5 years ago.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## h2otapout (Feb 16, 2012)

thongs all d way <3


----------



## bjg (Feb 16, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> thongs=anal floss



the women swim suit of the next decade will be a cork


----------



## Voices (Feb 19, 2012)

I find the bikini style extremely comfortable. They typically don't ride up your ass, but I do have a few thongs on hand just to keep the panty lines at bay...


----------



## .V. (Feb 19, 2012)

Boxer briefs.  Oh, this is the female talk section...never mind.

Actually, my wife recently stole a pair of my boxer briefs to lift in.  She wears them when we train and said they are most comfortable for that than anything she's tried.  The rest of the time, she doesn't wear undies, said they are too uncomfortable.


----------



## joevettese1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the boy shorts, leaves to the imagination plus from what my gf tells me they are very comfy. Where what makes you feel good, when a women feels good that's when she is sexy.


----------

